
How to Run a Con - georgecmu
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-moral-molecule/200811/how-run-con
======
CarolineW
For those interested in this sort of thing I offer for your consideration the
film: _House of Games_

From IMDB:

 _A psychiatrist comes to the aid of a compulsive gambler and is led by a
smooth-talking grifter into the shadowy but compelling world of stings, scams,
and con men._

Warning: Many sites that talk about this film have spoilers. If you want to
enjoy the film, don't read beyond what I have quoted above.

